# First Birds



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

I finally finished my loft and my first bird is due in today from Pennsylvania. It is a blue bar hen with Vernazza blood lines. The other that is due in next Wednesday From Oklahoma (CBS) is a blue bar cock with Jenssen bloodlines. I am setting here waiting for a phone call from the Post Office and everytime the phone rings I run at break neck speed to answer it and it is usually for someone else. I am like a nervous father waiting for his baby to come home. Hope it gets here soon. I can't take much more of this.


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

First pigeons ever?

That is cool. Take some pics


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

Not first ever, I had a flock when I was a young man and now I am getting back into it.

George


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Did you get a tracking number?


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

I sent an "e" mail asking for the tracking number but have not received a reply.
George


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Avion said:


> I sent an "e" mail asking for the tracking number but have not received a reply.
> George


Well, in my experience, the bird or birds usually arrive EARLY in the AM or later in the afternoon. The deliveries have to be made by either 12:00 noon or 3:00 PM, so I expect you'll get a call this afternoon sometime. We're waiting for pictures of course, but you already know that huh??? LOL


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

I called the Post Office and they said their express delivery truck is scheduled to be here at 12:30 so I guess I have to wait until then. I will post pixs as soon as I get the bird in the loft. 

George


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

Just returned from the Post Office. NO BIRD!!!! I guess I will have to wait until tomorrow. I feel sorry for the bird being in that shipping container for two days. It shipped out from Pennsylvania at 3 pm yesterday. I thought it would arrive today. I guess I was hoping for the best but that didn't happen. I will keep everyone posted. 

George


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Avion said:


> Just returned from the Post Office. NO BIRD!!!! I guess I will have to wait until tomorrow. I feel sorry for the bird being in that shipping container for two days. It shipped out from Pennsylvania at 3 pm yesterday. I thought it would arrive today. I guess I was hoping for the best but that didn't happen. I will keep everyone posted.
> 
> George


Oh, sorry that they didn't make it today. It's so weird how birds being shipped one place go so much faster than others. It once took me 3 days to get birds from Michigan. I was VERY irrate about that since they were young birds, but they were fine. Hopefully they will make it tomorrow. I just told xxmoxiexx that it was funny that the PO guaranteed her birds arrival in one day. Sometimes they do make it in one day but usually it's two and as far as I know, the PO is not supposed to guarantee a one day delivery.


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

I asked the Poft Office about guaranteed delivery and they told me they never (NEVER, she was very explicit about it) guarantee a one day delivery. I thought the Overnight Express was just that, overnight but that is not always the case. I was told that sometimes it takes two days. I hope it arrives early (I mean early) tomorrow.

George


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

It used to be one day and if it came the second you could get a shipping refund. They had so many refunds they changed it to a two day guarantee. I have only had one box of pigeons arrive the first day. The post man told me about the change. I generally expect them on the second day so don't be down about it.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Avion said:


> I asked the Poft Office about guaranteed delivery and they told me they never (NEVER, she was very explicit about it) guarantee a one day delivery. I thought the Overnight Express was just that, overnight but that is not always the case. I was told that sometimes it takes two days. I hope it arrives early (I mean early) tomorrow.
> 
> George


Well, the birds are not shipped by Overnight Express.......they are shipped by Express Mail. Back when we had all the trouble shipping, they stopped guaranteeing overnight. I guess there was too many people getting their money back because the birds didn't arrive at the time the PO was telling them. I've got mixed feelings about all of that. On the one hand, if you don't get the service you are promised and there's a refund guaranteed, then why not get it. On the other hand, if people keep getting refunds because the birds are a day late (and the birds are fine) then we stand a good chance of loosing our priviledge to ship at all. Sort of a fine line..........So, I guess they decided that it was better for them NOT to guarantee overnight. I know it worries the crap out of us but it really doesn't hurt the birds. I don't LIKE it either and I always worry and carry on, only for the birds to arrive and be just fine and 5 minutes after you take them out of the box, they don't even remember what just happened. They just get a drink of water, a little food and they're good to go.


----------



## rock (Jun 29, 2007)

My post office delivers them right to my door.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

rock said:


> My post office delivers them right to my door.


That's what they are supposed to do. They have two delivery times......either by 12:00 noon OR by 3:00 PM on whatever day the birds arrive. However, that means that the box with the birds may also ride around with the mailman all day in the heat or cold. Most people call the PO and tell them that are expecting a box with live birds and to call instead of delivering. That way you can get the birds as soon as they arrive at the PO.


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

*Money Back Guarantee*

Think overnight, guaranteed with Express Mail®. 

Express Mail® is our fastest service for time-sensitive letters, documents or merchandise. Guaranteed overnight delivery to most locations or your money back. 

This came directly from the mail site. Evidently they still guarantee overnight delivery or your money refunded. HA!

George


Here is some more info.


The refund process for a service failure for a domestic Express Mail or a Global Express Guaranteed item with online labels is the same as for traditional labels. Submit requests for Express Mail service refunds to your local Post Office. For Global Express Guaranteed service failures, call 1-800-222-1811.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Avion said:


> I asked the Poft Office about guaranteed delivery and they told me they never (NEVER, she was very explicit about it) guarantee a one day delivery......
> 
> George


 I don't know what that is all about....unless there has been some kind of major post office overhaul that they are not telling anyone.......depending on my delivery location, they do exactly that...all the time.


----------



## rock (Jun 29, 2007)

Lovebirds said:


> That's what they are supposed to do. They have two delivery times......either by 12:00 noon OR by 3:00 PM on whatever day the birds arrive. However, that means that the box with the birds may also ride around with the mailman all day in the heat or cold. Most people call the PO and tell them that are expecting a box with live birds and to call instead of delivering. That way you can get the birds as soon as they arrive at the PO.



My mailman made a special trip to my house in the morning to deliver the bird and then came again later in the afternoon to deliver on the regular route mail. Great service if you as me.


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

Yep, get mine guaranteed all the time and if they don't make it the next day I get the shipping refunded. This has happened 3 times in a row to me and I always get my money back but usually they do get them on time. There is rural locations you cannot get the guarantee to or from but I have only had that happen one time and I have shipped alot of birds.


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

If you try for the refund let me know how it goes.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

rock said:


> My mailman made a special trip to my house in the morning to deliver the bird and then came again later in the afternoon to deliver on the regular route mail. Great service if you as me.


Yep, you're lucky. I'm sure SOME and maybe even MANY mailpersons would do that, but not here and I prefer to just go get the birds and be done with it.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Grim said:


> If you try for the refund let me know how it goes.


If they guarantee it, you'll get a refund. There's no question about that. Just goes to show you that just like most of our government, the left hand doesn't know what the right hand is doing. 
All I know is that when I ship a bird and the clerk punches the info into the computer, sometimes it will come up with the next day guarantee, BUT, the clerk ALWAYS tells me, that even though the computer is telling him that the birds will be delivered the next day, HE can't actually give me that guarantee and he checks 2nd day box on the packing slip. I don't have a problem with that because I know that the birds will be ok for two days and that most likey they will get to their destination in 1 day. 
Now, whether this is something that just happens in my part of the US or if it's supposed to happen everywhere and the PO workers just don't know.......who knows. Look at what Moxie went through to ship birds!! They gave her every price in the book to ship pigeons. It was truly rediculous.


----------



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

rock said:


> My mailman made a special trip to my house in the morning to deliver the bird and then came again later in the afternoon to deliver on the regular route mail. Great service if you as me.


You must have the only Mailman that would do that!  I live in MI too, and they didn't deliiver my birds, I had to go and pick them up.


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

Post Office called me at O dark thirty (6AM) this morning and said come and get your bird. She made it with no problem. I put her in the loft and of course she is a little scared. There is plenty of feed and water so I just left her alone to get settled. I will take some pixs as soon as she is calmer. Now I have to wait until next week for the cock bird to arrive from the CBS loft in Oklahoma. 

George


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

Great, I am sure she will be more comfortable when she gets some company.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

YIPPEE!! Glad she's finally there safe and sound. I expect she is a little scared, in a new place and all alone. You'll just have to go sit with her and keep her company until next week. That also will give you PLENTY of chances to get a picture.  Gonna name her?


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

I have been in and out of the loft like some crazed parent. I don't want to scare her because she is still a little skittish. She is flying around the loft and the last time I looked, she was setting on one of the nest fronts. I tried to set on the floor for a while but all she did was set there and stare at me. I don't want to make her nervous. I don't know how much contact she had with her previous owner, but she will have a lot of contact from me (LOL ) I just want her to be relaxed and enjoy her new home. As far as a name, I haven't thought of naming her until you mentioned it. Some food for thought. Later with the pixs.  

George


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

I have some birds coming today to.


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

Guys don't forget those pictures please!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Avion said:


> Later with the pixs.
> 
> George



Ummmm, it's later.


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

Here are a couple pixs of the new hen. She is still a little uneasy about her new home.


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

More pixs.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

OH, she's pretty. I love that little tick behind her eye. She'll settle down as soon as you bring her new mate in. You better hurry, she'll start thinking that whole loft belongs to HER and she won't want to share with anyone else.


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

Here is a picture of the cock bird that is coming from Oklahoma. 
Should arrive here next Wednesday. (I Hope) LOL
George


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

He's a good looking bird too. I'm sure they'll both be very happy. That whole loft to themselves.


----------



## bloodlines_365 (Jan 15, 2008)

thats really nice hen, what line is she? im looking to buy a hen to.... i was thinking to get the klaks or any janseen hen from cbs...


----------



## rock (Jun 29, 2007)

I just received a Janssen squeaker from CBS last week. Nice bird and arrived in excellent condition. I am going to keep it for breeding stock. I can't afford to fly birds that expensive and chance losing it.

Hopefully it's worth it.


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

The hen is Vernazza/Janssen and the cock bird is mostly Janssen. They have some identical ancesters and most of them are of good breeding. I just received the papers on the hen and it shows that she has won one race and came in the top 10% of the race in two others. The cock bird has won one and was(can't think of the word) equal first in two others with a couple of other diplomas. Hope to have some good young birds from these two. 

George


----------



## bloodlines_365 (Jan 15, 2008)

okay, i still wondring why females are more expensive than males? anywhere i go... if i where you i would buy a couple of medeocare homer that good for fostering and foster the eggs they have for the next four or five cluthes by in three months you end up with a few babies to test on...


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

bloodlines_365 said:


> okay, i still wondring why females are more expensive than males? anywhere i go......


 I would think that just the opposite would be true ? Keep in mind of course that no two pigeons are exactly alike, they are all "Custom Made".. And so it is difficult to compare apples to apples...so to speak.


----------

